# The White Tornados entertain children



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Their one and only public appearance*
This was the Church fete and we were asked if the dogs could do something for the children and here is the result.
Unfortunately this little field was usually the play area for wild rabbits, it was a bit difficult to keep the attention of the 2 regular rabbit hunters.
The children couldn´t wait to help me at the end and then they played with them the rest of the afternoon. We were in the local news paper :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Fabulous Jan, Thank you.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Smilie!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

What great memories to have on video.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

For many years after they had gone we couldn´t look at any of their videos, but now we can smile and even laugh at them again, almost like having them in the room with us with Yuni´s exciting bark ringing in our ears. :laugh:

I am trying to wheedle out the interesting bits for you to see, but its very difficult to judge just how much or how little to remove on you tube edit.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully some children grew up with a love of Shepherds


----------

